# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Denver Nuggets



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No time to make it all pretty for you guys. I will do it for Rockets game though, tomorrow.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> No time to make it all pretty for you guys. I will do it for Rockets game though, tomorrow.


Suns win....yay.


I knew they would show the Nuggets whos the better team.



Dissonances, you really need to change your signature.

Suns are 34-17! bad luck............


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

They dominated the game the whole way... niceeee ^_^ Let's hope we keep that up tomorrow... Go SUNS!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> Suns win....yay.
> 
> 
> I knew they would show the Nuggets whos the better team.
> ...



changed, happy? 

yeah we've owned the Nuggets last 2 seasons or so. 6 of the last 7 games we've beaten them now. Last yr. when Karl took over and they went something like 32-6 or something around that, we beat them 2 times.

Now lets beat the Rockets.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

i watched this game at my friends house he is getting free league pass right now. Damn the first half was shooting lights out. I hope that James jones comes back soon because he took a mean fall and sprained his wrist i hear. Pat burke oh my lord I was laughing my *** off the whole time he was in the game, he is so funny. Skita too....hahhah when he came in the suns announcer was like SKEET SKEET SKEET!!! HAHAHAHAHH that was too much. i need to get myself some league pass.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I have League Pass.


Its definately worth it.


I've watched about 100 games that I normally wouldn't of gotten.


I bought the LP in October so it was cheaper, like 160 for it.


Then Amare got hurt...............But still a fun season.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> changed, happy?


I slept well last night.


You don't think it had to do with you changing your signature?


I sleep better when the Suns win. =)


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you, Suns!


----------

